# HELP for International Students



## Jean

Hi everyone,

How cool is this forum!

I would like to let International students know, that I am French (can speak French, German, English and Spanish) living in Brisbane.

If you need any help for VISAS, Accomodation, Jobs, Studies...I can help you.

So don't hesitate to contact me, I stay at your disposal!

Cheers,

Jean

Jean, there's a messaging system available re anyone wishing to make contact.


----------



## spiritguide

Jean said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How cool is this forum!
> 
> I would like to let International students know, that I am French (can speak French, German, English and Spanish) living in Brisbane.
> 
> If you need any help for VISAS, Accomodation, Jobs, Studies...I can help you.
> 
> So don't hesitate to contact me, I stay at your disposal!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jean
> 
> Jean, there's a messaging system available re anyone wishing to make contact.


Hi,

I live in the UK and I am going to be studying in my home country but I would like help on how I can go about finishing my last year of study in Australia and what colleges there is.

I will be studying Hospitality & my interest after college would be to work in a hotel front of house and take it from there. I want to start finding out information in these forums & make new friends that can be of help. Thanks


----------



## Wanderer

spiritguide said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in the UK and I am going to be studying in my home country but I would like help on how I can go about finishing my last year of study in Australia and what colleges there is.
> 
> I will be studying Hospitality & my interest after college would be to work in a hotel front of house and take it from there. I want to start finding out information in these forums & make new friends that can be of help. Thanks


Jean only made the one post about 9 months ago so may not be about to answer.
Meanwhile, Australian school system  may be worth a look.
In general, to study in Australia, you need to select an approved course and you can start with Students - Visas & Immigration .
You'll find that you need to get a letter of offer and possibly a place confirmed by fee payment to then apply for your visa.

*And Most Important*
*1.* Your student visa will only remain current if you continue studying or for a short period on completion of your course.
*2.* *Studying here is not an automatic path to staying in Australia *on completion of studies and you'll need to be eligible for another visa to stay:
Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## spiritguide

Thanks for your reply I will start my research and ask my own college for guidance also and see what they can do.


----------



## Shazzy

Hi, My daughter is 17 and just sitting her AS exams (year 1 of her A levels in the UK), do you know what qualifications children of this age take in oz before university?

In the UK she took her GCSE's last year and is now at college taking A levels for 2 years, however we may emmigrate later this year on business and not be able to stay for her A2 exams next year. After this she would normally then apply to universities but I can't find what would happen at this age if we came over now.

Thank you


----------



## Wanderer

Shazzy said:


> Hi, My daughter is 17 and just sitting her AS exams (year 1 of her A levels in the UK), do you know what qualifications children of this age take in oz before university?
> 
> In the UK she took her GCSE's last year and is now at college taking A levels for 2 years, however we may emmigrate later this year on business and not be able to stay for her A2 exams next year. After this she would normally then apply to universities but I can't find what would happen at this age if we came over now.
> 
> Thank you


I was just having a look to see what there are in way of comparison sites and Minimum Australian Year 12 equivalent studies - UQ International - The University of Queensland, Australia is one that gives a fairly simplistic view of what is equivalent to our year 12, the final year of secondary schooling on what University admittances assessments are based.

There have been a number of changes in recent years and education being a state government controlled function has meant you'll find some sites where year 12 is still referred to as matriculation year, higher school certificate [ HSC ] and in recent years there had been some lumping together of years 11 & 12 into what was termed CAT [ possibly Curriculum Assessment Test ] .
Latest change in the wind is the federal government having a policy of a national curriculum - Australian Curriculum perhaps of some interest.

But that is for the future and by the sounds of things if there is a two year program in the UK for A levels, it would sound as though that may equate to our years 11 & 12 , sometimes also referred to as senior school years as against there being separate college years which I think is also the USA way.

Our year 12 students are largely 17 -18 at completion, perhaps some close to 19 depending on their birth date and whether they were able to get into schooling earlier than later.
Study in Australia is another site that may be of value and a link over on RHS of home page re study in Australia has a reference comment to ten years of study the +2 for university admission, much as some sites re the UK show.

A bit more searching found Quality indicators in secondary school education, Australia which is quite definitive.

Depending on when you actually make the move I'd suggest given the difference in school calendar years that you look into her joining a year 12 on arrival if it is not long into the second half of the year, ie.
If her school year ends in July and you arrive shortly after, your daughter may be able to pick up on the latter part of our year 12 which runs to November and see how she goes re University qualification if that is the plan rather than sit out half a year waiting for the next school year to start in February, no harm lost anyway.

You also need to be aware that until you qualify for permanent residency, you'll be liable for international student fees, for NSW at least re secondary level but for all University or TAFE courses, TAFE vocational training being an option to University.


----------



## Shazzy

Thank you, we are currently visiting Australia and you're right that it appears to be yr12 she should enter, there is a university qualification year she can do instead and if her grades are good enough at the end she can enter straight into uni but her choice is to do the VCE. All her UK qualifications will give her full credits against yr11 and all her subjects can be taken here except politics which is not offered at the school we would choose for her. The yr12 starts earlier (November) and only finishes a couple of months later than the UK A levels so she won't really be at any disadvantage either.

Thanks for the links too, they were very useful, Shazzy


----------



## irishrose

Hi Jean , 
i hope u can help me , my daughter has been offered a place to study in year 10 and year 11 in sydney , I have submitted my visa application but have not received my coe as I have not paid yet . I find it strange that i have to pay the tuition fees for the public school before the visa can be issued , and i dont know if i will be quaranteed the visas , is the fact that she has been offered the place in the school from the department of edu a cert for getting the visa ??
would seriously appreciate your help on this one , also if i pay and the visa is not granted will i have any problem getting a refund ?



Jean said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How cool is this forum!
> 
> I would like to let International students know, that I am French (can speak French, German, English and Spanish) living in Brisbane.
> 
> If you need any help for VISAS, Accomodation, Jobs, Studies...I can help you.
> 
> So don't hesitate to contact me, I stay at your disposal!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jean
> 
> Jean, there's a messaging system available re anyone wishing to make contact.


----------



## sunflower12113

Hi everyone,
I come from Viet Nam 
I really enjoy traveling to foreign countries, especially, Australia :x
But I have some problem with listening and speaking skill 
Can u make some suggestion for me to improve it :x


----------



## Sonial

Hi Shazzy,

I would be interested in what happened with you and your daughter in the end, because we are now in a similar position. My daughter is 17, will be 18 in september and is currently taking AS levels in year 12 of UK. I wondered what would happen if/when we moved to SA in December this year? have you any advice in hind sight??

Thanjs


----------



## aaronangelle

hi i want to go Australia or New Zealand for higher studies.

Please guide me for this purpose. If any scholarship is available or not?


----------



## y0uzil

It is nice!


----------



## y0uzil

Glad to konw U


----------



## Stefano

*Hi there*



aaronangelle said:


> hi i want to go Australia or New Zealand for higher studies.
> 
> Please guide me for this purpose. If any scholarship is available or not?


Hi there,

My name is Stefan and I'm working for an education agency in Australia. Let me know If I can help you with anything, information, etc...

Cheers


----------

